# Make a Lightning Globe



## Holyhabanero (Aug 16, 2007)

I saw this how to video and it looks pretty cool.

Make Your Own Lightning Globe! Video


----------



## HowardC (Sep 21, 2007)

Extremely dangerous though. Over at byoac we have whole sections regarding why you shouldn't mess with the discharge wire on a monitor and some genius decided to do it intentionally!

That whole addage of "it's not the voltage, it's the amperage that'll kill you" is true, but the severe burns and neurological damage you could potentionally get from the 30,000 volts isn't exactly something you'd be happy living with. The current is strong enough to through you across the room... just trust me on that one. 


It can be done, but I would only feel safe operating something like that if it were encased and sealed in a glass container.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I think I agree with HC. I am a little too afraid to mess with that. I think I would buy one pre-made. It's safer.


----------

